# Giroscopo electronico



## pieromoretto (Jun 2, 2007)

Saludos, proximamente empiezo a trabajar en un robot aereo, y me voy a ver en la necesidad de usar giroscopos elecrtonicos, investigue un poco y pude darme cuenta que estan principalmente orientados a helicopteros a radiocontrol y la mayoria incluye una etapa de control interna, yo necesito un giroscopo que me indique el movimiento angular del robot para ejercer control posteriormente a traves de un microcontrolador, si alguien conoce de algun modelo que funcione de esta manera por favor indiquenemelo por aca.

Muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jun 2, 2007)

Busca acelerómetros. se basan en ellos.
Saludos


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola no tengo un plano de un giroscopio y tampoco e hecho uno, pero si trabage con un circuito que estoy seguro te serbira, se trata de un simple comparador de voltage que lo puedes hacer con un amplificador operacional de propocito general yo use el LM741, al comparador le das un voltage de raferencia y como sensor utilisas un potenciometro al cual le acoplas a su eje un pendulo de forma que este haga girar el eje del potendiometri de acuerdo ala inclinacion corespondiente, esto generara une variacion de tensión en el potenciometro la cual sera comparada por el circuito y como resultado tendras una tensión que bariara en funcion de el angulo de inclinacion del penduli, esa bariecion la puedes usar pera controlar directamente un motor o proresarla en un micro, algunos serbis traen en su interior el circuito del que te ablo asi que solo faltaria el potensiometro con el pendulo como sensor, son los serbos que traen sulo tres cables deos son de voitage de alimentacion y el trecero es el voltege de referncia 
ojala esto te sirba de algo


----------



## Dekercom29 (Ago 31, 2008)

hola tengo q hacer un giroscopio q deve marcar en una pantalla LCD o en otra pantalla  el movimiento angular del sensor.. tendrian alguna forma de ayudarme en esto.... 

gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Dekercom29 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo q hacer un giroscopio q deve marcar en una pantalla LCD o en otra pantalla  el movimiento angular del sensor.. tendrian alguna forma de ayudarme en esto....



Aqui se hablo del tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20379.html


----------

